# Breaking News....CNN's Brian Stelter spotted outside WH Correspondents Dinner...



## nononono (Apr 28, 2018)

*CNN's Brian Stelter spotted outside the White House Correspondents after learning *
*the POTUS was skipping it for the second year.....*


*




*

*Poor Poor Baby Brian....want some nummy chews and your sippy cup....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *CNN's Brian Stelter spotted outside the White House Correspondents after learning *
> *the POTUS was skipping it for the second year.....*
> 
> 
> ...


These libs still think Trump care what they say or write. This is the best way to deal with the fake media.
Did you happen to see the student journalists at the White House? He told them he hopes they graduate soon so he can replace all those people, as he points to the lying reporters. Too funny.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

*Brian Stiffass of CNN fame.....he knowingly lets guests lie on his show*
*to disparage the POTUS.......That's a " Nice " reputation to have.....*


----------

